

Pornhub is planting a tree for every 100 videos you watch - doh
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/pornhub-arbor-day/

======
yiedyie
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRJ_QfP2mhU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRJ_QfP2mhU)

------
hashtag
I heard you can plant a tree for a dollar or less...

